

Webhook CMS is open to the public - HeinZawHtet
http://www.webhook.com

======
iforgotmypass
Could anyone link to similar CMSs that allow "ordinary users" to create and
link content "types" the same way Webhook does?

So far I've been watching [https://prismic.io/](https://prismic.io/) closely,
but currently it does not have "internationalization support", which is a deal
breaker for me.

------
snide
I'm actually the designer of Webhook. If you have any questions please feel
free to ask them.

------
tmikaeld
$25 per site/month?

